# 10 Signs That You're Exercising Too Much



## MA-Caver (Nov 6, 2010)

Getting in shape and staying in shape seems to be a no-brainer for Martial Artists. Yet one CAN over do it. 
There's no need to eventually turn yourself out into an Ah-nold wanna be or look-a-like, most people seem to know that but you can still over train and over do your exercises, and it's very bad for you. 

Read the article: http://health.yahoo.net/articles/fitness/10-signs-youre-exercising-too-much


Moderation, moderation, moderation. 
I don't really train enough but I DO exercises in the form of physical activity from either work or from caving or practicing my MA. All during that time that I'm working my body I LISTEN to it. If it says STOP! then I'm stopping or at least cutting back the amount of exertion I've been putting out. I don't see it as flaking out, I see it as being sensible.
Listening to every little creak, groan, pop, errrgh that my body puts out has helped me I think from injuring myself and being injured whenever I have an accident or whatever. 
I'm in my late 40's right now (sigh) and I know that I need to listen even more closely as my golden years are just around the corner. I've seen/known far too many people who have and have not done that and I've seen the end results. Many of them are people on my tours ... quite a (disconcerting few) have difficulty in walking a 1/2 mile on a 5-5 trail (sidewalk is 5-4) and back again. Yet by the same token I've had a good number of "elderly" (over 65's) that manage to keep up with me fairly nicely. Granted my pace as I walk through the cave trail while guiding tours is at a reduced rate than if I were by myself, it's easy to see who had been taking care of themselves early in their lives and who didn't. 
Another example is my own father who, at 85 is still stronger than I am in most respects. His skin is more fragile and he does get hurt/bruise more easily but get into a quasi-arm wrestle with him and he will give you a run for your money while still maintaining an iron grip. 

Take care of yourself. Stay in shape yes but be sensible in doing so. Your body will thank you for it in your own golden years. 

Comments?


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 7, 2010)

They do say that a strong grip is a very good sign health wise, in women as well as men.  That's something my father takes comfort in as he turned 80 the other month - it helps buoy his spirits up when the stump of the leg he had amputated when he was six is playing up and preventing him from walking.


----------



## Nomad (Nov 8, 2010)

I just wish I didn't need to wait until after a few nasty injuries to start really hearing my body when it was talking to me and telling me to slow it down a bit... *sigh*


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 8, 2010)

Nomad said:


> I just wish I didn't need to wait until after a few nasty injuries to start really hearing my body when it was talking to me and telling me to slow it down a bit... *sigh*


Lots of people ended up that way, myself included. Right now I have a testy knee. I haven't done anything serious to it but it lets me know whenever I push it too far, i.e. hiking down a steep hill. Sometime in my life I must've sprung it or gave it a slight injury where it speaks to me now. HOW I did it I've no idea for I've no recollection of any long jumps or whatever. Could be all the miles that I walked when I was without a car or bus-service nearby. :idunno: all I know is I need to watch it and be more careful as I go through my life.

If more people listen to their bodies in their younger years... physical therapists might be out of a job.


----------



## teekin (Nov 13, 2010)

All the dumb-**** things I did as a kid to my body with little or no regard for the later concequences. When I played in the provincial levels of ringette I use to strip off my pads in the box so I was more agile and I shaved down my gloves so they were thinner. Of course all the hits and sticks I took I can feel now. And how many of us dug caves out of snow hills, tobagganed for hours or built snow forts and hardened them with cold water. My hands were soaking wet in -15C to -20C weather for hours sometimes. I'm paying for it now but it was worth it.

lori


----------

